# Excel's First Show....Couldn't be Prouder



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Oops-Forgot to add these*

Forgot to add these to the video, they're from the English Eq 9-13 class.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks like a real hunter. Still drifting out the right shoulder, tho.
You ride like a dream!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! Yea, we have some balance issues to work on; lots of circles to keep him from drifting to the gate. At 4:34, it should say 4th place, not 5th, my bad.


----------

